# Metal halide or T5 H.O?



## evan.m (Feb 28, 2011)

Prices seem really low, I would be leery of an inferior product. Are you planning on a high tech, high light tank w/ co2 injection; or a low light tank that is easier to take care of. e In my opinion each light will give you one or the other


----------



## apeddle (Jan 18, 2012)

They are pretty quality products, it is a greenhouse store more or less. But my LFS advised me to buy them from him, said thats what he uses on all his tanks and they work great.
I was considering doing Co2 injections, but idk how soon I would be buying a pressurized co2 kit. I don't think a DIY co2 system would work two well on a 36g


----------



## evan.m (Feb 28, 2011)

I wouldn't use MH without co2, It will be an algae farm. But it seems metal halide is the way to go. I didn't have any patience when I first started my tank and I am still paying the price for not having co2 from the start.


----------



## apeddle (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm debating, i'm going to be starting up some 10g plant grow tanks and hopefully sell them off. I was planning on running a MH for them, 1 MH for as many as I can squeeze on a stand probably 4 or 5 starting off and doing a diy co2 for them . 
I also have a 55g cichlid tank that is due for a lighting upgrade so most likely ill add the t5 ho to that one!


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I just got my first t5ho and it looks really nice and bright. i got the 24 inch over a 15 gallon tank. i have a glass top on the tank though and may just rune one bulb. i also only paid $42. i think it will work fine for me.


----------



## apeddle (Jan 18, 2012)

I rigged up my own t5 ho sorta looks great though!


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks, like you already decided on T5. Good choice. MH would be too much. I run a 150 watt MH over my 30 tall with injected CO2 and it's way too much light.


----------



## apeddle (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah I did, seems like its going to work pretty well! I'd really like to get a metal halide on something but there just so friggin powerful.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

apeddle said:


> Yeah I did, seems like its going to work pretty well! I'd really like to get a metal halide on something but there just so friggin powerful.


And very costly to run.


----------



## apeddle (Jan 18, 2012)

There expensive to run eh? Because the drain so much power?


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Energy used converted to light:

Incandescent/Halogen: 10% light
Metal Halide: 25% light
Flourescent: 70% light

There are more factors, but this is the basic concept.


----------



## TedP (Mar 25, 2011)

Heat! 

When the main lamp kicks on for my 30g it heats the room up uncomfortably. It doesn't really affect the water temp that badly but it's my office and I spend a lot of time there. For that, it's too much as well.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

TedP said:


> Heat!
> 
> When the main lamp kicks on for my 30g it heats the room up uncomfortably. It doesn't really affect the water temp that badly but it's my office and I spend a lot of time there. For that, it's too much as well.


Yeah, most of the energy that is not converted into light is converted into heat instead, so for that metal halide, 75% of the energy used is converted into radiation. This leads to more expensive cooling bills as well. Yet another thing to factor 

Imagine a 150w incandescent


----------



## James77 (Aug 21, 2008)

samamorgan said:


> Energy used converted to light:
> 
> Incandescent/Halogen: 10% light
> Metal Halide: 25% light
> ...



This is incorrect. 













samamorgan said:


> Yeah, most of the energy that is not converted into light is converted into heat instead, so for that metal halide, 75% of the energy used is converted into radiation. This leads to more expensive cooling bills as well. Yet another thing to factor
> 
> Imagine a 150w incandescent


 
All of the energy, whether or not it is converted to light, will end up as heat. Flourescents and halides watt for watt will put out the same heat.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

150w of MH over a 36 bow is way to much light even if your using press. co2. you really dont need a ton of light to grow plants, whats more important is ferts and co2. not many people use MH on a FW tank for good reason... its total overkill. the less ligh you have the more managable your aquarium will be, the more light u add makes the balancing act with co2 and ferts a razors edge.
150w MH would be good to grow coral, but not FW plants.
for a 36 bow i would go with 1 T5HO dual bulb fixture. with that you should be able to grow just about anything.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Way to necro a thread. That's interesting if true, but it's the only information i've read that shows figures like that. I cant give source links to refute it, because this was talked about months ago and i'm not interested in running around looking for more information.


----------



## dazkeirle (Feb 12, 2012)

I use both, what people are omitting to mention though is that MH has a much nicer light to it. It is more natural and gives the cool ripples.

It is a bit of an algae magnet though, be warned.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

The chart came from here.
http://apps1.eere.energy.gov/buildings/publications/pdfs/ssl/thermal_mgt_white_leds.pdf

Before I went with MH I had seen similar information but no idea where, it has been a decade.

There are a few smaller tanks journaled here with MH, very beautiful but operating on a razor's edge. Not something for a first timer to try. Go T5, your electric bill will be smaller and you can have the lights on for longer!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

dazkeirle said:


> I use both, what people are omitting to mention though is that MH has a much nicer light to it. It is more natural and gives the cool ripples.


+1...no other light source can match that glistening effect. Just have to deal with the heat. Or go LED!!!


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

There are really so many factors that go into this. Location is also a biggie... 
Depending on how tall the tank is, and how close the Halide is etc etc. will all factor into this.... Amano uses these on all of his tanks for yrs... Really depends on what your tastes are/ budget etc. Pressurized CO2 yes as a givin..


----------

